# Question about obtaining new 922 Sling Receiver



## jtendler

I called up and was told that to replace my 622 with a 922 would cost $200.00, on top of that it requires a tech to install it @$95.00. I told the customer rep, I didnt need installation services and she said they don't ship the unit out - the tech delivers it. The other thing she mentioned is that based on what sort of dish I had, I might need a new one for this receiver, in which case the tech would deal with that at no additional cost.

Am I getting scam'd or is this the process - should I call again and see what I am told


----------



## 356B

I got the install waved by asking. There's no scam here, it's just how business is done at this level.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jtendler said:


> I called up and was told that to replace my 622 with a 922 would cost $200.00, on top of that it requires a tech to install it @$95.00. I told the customer rep, I didnt need installation services and she said they don't ship the unit out - the tech delivers it. The other thing she mentioned is that based on what sort of dish I had, I might need a new one for this receiver, in which case the tech would deal with that at no additional cost.
> 
> Am I getting scam'd or is this the process - should I call again and see what I am told


I would call in again, ask for a supervisor if you get the same response. Explain, you already have HD, so you have a Dish1000, and don't need a new Dish. 1st CSR's probably didn't pay attention that you are upgrading a 622, or just reading a script, and thinks you had a Dish 500 vs a Dish 1000. Granted the CSR could have just had a bunch of EA callers, were Dish's can get confusing.


----------



## BattleZone

CSRs have been instructed that all leased 922 installs REQUIRE installation. 922s are far more involved to set up than older receivers were, and it can be difficult for a tech with a full set of tools and supplies at his disposal. Most customers would be absolutely lost trying to do this on their own, so, the policy is that you must have an installer do it.

Given that the 922 has to be connected to your home network, and some things configured on the PC that most folks can't do themselves, it's actually a pretty good deal, because the installer will make sure all that is done. It is often several hours worth of work, even if there was a receiver at the location previously. It's a lot more than a simple box swap in 99% of homes.

But, if you really want to avoid all that, you can simply purchase your 922 and do what you like with it. 922s are only $600, and you own it.


----------



## am7crew

add the protection plan and the install fee will be $15.00


----------



## jkane

BattleZone said:


> Given that the 922 has to be connected to your home network, and some things configured on the PC that most folks can't do themselves, it's actually a pretty good deal, because the installer will make sure all that is done.


ROTFLMAO!

Really? Is that the same installer who insisted that the tree to the EAST of my house was blocking the signal I was already getting perfectly from the 129 satellite so he HAD TO move it higher on the roof? After he moved it, the signal got worse than it was where the dish was mounted. That was what I got with my 722 "must have install". I went from better signals to worse ones after he fiddled with it. Fortunately, I went back out a few days later and realigned it so it works good again.

I still find it funny that he insisted that I could get 119, but 129 was to the East of that so I would not get it due to that tree! That is the core part of his job. If he doesn't even know east from west, why would I want him to touch things that have nothing to do with DBS?

There is no way in heck that I will EVER let some dufus dish installer touch my home theater system nor try to configure my network devices. It was bad enough I was "forced" to let him move my dish against my wishes.


----------



## phrelin

I'm sure there are good installers out there. But not every area has them, and in some areas Dish Network does not employ installers.

So I will repeat something I've said about the 922 since it was described. The last person who would be able to install one is any one of the four installers I've seen at my home here. Not one of them could pass the final exam of a rudimentary electronics course at the local community college.

A couple of years ago in an exchange I had with a person at the Administrative Office in order to get a 612 to replace two 508s, the person couldn't create an exception to send it to me. So the subcontractor-to-the-contractor to Dish installer guy came out in his own beat up pickup at the end of the day, handed me the 612 which I hooked up, he called and activated it, and we both had a soda and watched some TV. That was the best install I experienced.

Nice guy, and his first and only language was English, but there is no way I'd let him near my home network.

I had two different installers try to properly locate my wing dish for 129° and after the second one left I relocated it myself the next day.

Regarding the Sling function on a 922, I had to open a port on my router for my Slingbox. When Dish Network is hiring, training at a centralized Northern California center, and paying installers $32 an hour, then I'll believe an installer could handle a 922 without screwing something else up.


----------



## 356B

Ah.....the installer I had basically did a plug and play, vip922. As for network stuff he plugged in a Ethernet cord, hardly invasive.
Dish alignment is another issue, I too had dropouts and re-establishing issues. I called dish they sent out a guy who realigned the dish, same issues. What I learned and had neglected to tell the repairman was it only occurred in the morning hours. I repositioned it myself, (very easy) in the morning and have had no problems since.

I'm in the service business, (General Contractor, 40 years) I'm acutely aware of the public's attitudes and notions when it comes to repair people. My advice and what I do is ask questions politely, offer assistance if possible and give the serviceman as much information as possible, if they like you it tends to go better..... for you.


----------



## phrelin

356B said:


> I'm in the service business, (General Contractor, 40 years) I'm acutely aware of the public's attitudes and notions when it comes to repair people. My advice and what I do is ask questions politely, offer assistance if possible and give the serviceman as much information as possible, if they like you it tends to go better..... for you.


That is absolute true and I don't want to give the impression any of the installers didn't try. One young guy spent from about 5 pm until 9:30 pm trying to get my 129° wing dish positioned before giving up. Since he was paid a flat rate which works out to about $3 an hour including travel time (remember he was a subcontractor to a contractor), I gave him $20 so he could get something to eat on the way home.

Personally, I don't think the subcontractor arrangement is legal in California or, at best, it most certainly violates the spirit of the law.


----------



## olguy

BattleZone said:


> Given that the 922 has to be connected to your home network, and some things configured on the PC that most folks can't do themselves, it's actually a pretty good deal, because the installer will make sure all that is done. It is often several hours worth of work, even if there was a receiver at the location previously. It's a lot more than a simple box swap in 99% of homes.


Looks like I'm in the lucky 1%. As I've posted a couple of places, I got mine Sat 5/15. Dish truck, Dish installer. His first 922. With no 922 training I might add. He was here maybe 2 hours. He did nothing on my network except hand me a Slinglink to replace the Netgear wall wart when the 922 would not connect that way. He did not get the Sling going via Dish web site, I did a couple hours after he left. I've been told by a 922 CSR that my firmware did seem to update faster than most. Basically all he did was run the 3rd cable from the LNB (which accounts for about 30 minutes of the 2 hours), plug in the 922, turn it on and follow the on screen instructions and call to activate it. He did not even have the OTA module that was clearly stated on the work order I was to get. In fact when I asked he told me they were extra cost and not included. When I told him mine was being included I had to show him on the work order where it said the OTA was part of my package. His warehouse did not have them. It should arrive via UPS Wed and guess who gets to install it?

So, based on my experience (I know, I know - one of thousands) I would think that if a person felt comfortable doing it they should be allowed to do a self-install. Especially if they have done other self-installs. Maybe with a trouble call penalty of double the normal fee or something if it goes south due to the customers actions. But, the option should be there.


----------



## phrelin

The irony of what you're saying is that if I were to replace my 722 or 612 with a 922, hooking up and activating the DVR half should not require an installer. And when, as I did, you buy a Slingbox PRO HD from a retailer like Amazon or directly from Sling, you hook it up and set up everything on line and on your network.

Of course, Sling doesn't offer to send someone to you house if things don't work.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I realize that somebody along the lines, at Dish, believes that some quality control over the installs is needed. 
Problem is, not All Dish installers are trained properly anyways, and Dish should be able to tell users that already have Networked ViP DVR's
I see no reason for a user that already has a SlingGuide login, and has a Networked HD ViP DVR, for an installer to come out. I was upset when I had to have a Installer come out and install my 1st 622 inplace of my ViP211, all the guy had to do was plug in the cables I had pulled out and left hanging out for him, and push the 622 into the cabinet slot. REAL waste of time, as he said easiet install ever, as He didn't have to do a thing.
922 will be the same way if and when I upgrade(and I wont until the MRE is available), and just no reason for a installer at all.


----------

